# A snail for my Betta bowl?



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi there I have a beautiful male betta in a 2.5 gal bowl with one live plant....could I add a snail in there? I do 50% water changes at least once a week. 

Would the snail crawl out??? I have a green nerite in my 10 gal and sometimes find him on the underside of the hood....


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

snails poop A LOT. like seriously, a whole heck of a lot. I personally don't think they're worth it in something that small. not sure how much you'd have to up water changes, but think you'd definitely need more

and yeah, snails seem to have a tendency to go exploring. like plakatfighter mentioned though, bettas are known to be jumpers, so you should try to cover the top anyways


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lisalis said:


> Hi there I have a beautiful male betta in a 2.5 gal bowl with one live plant....could I add a snail in there? I do 50% water changes at least once a week.
> 
> Would the snail crawl out??? I have a green nerite in my 10 gal and sometimes find him on the underside of the hood....


You should be doing at least one 50% and one 100% every week.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have some mystery snails and they dont ever come out of the water. Haven't had any issues finding them in random places. I would not get one for such a small tank though. They definitely poo a lot and that is a lot of bioload for 2.5 gallons.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg they poop so much.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

that was in like an hour while I had been deep cleaning the tank, lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah they are pooping machines! Lol!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nerites jump ship when water conditions are bad. If you find yours on the hood, it is often a sign that something is not up to par in your tank. Theyre good little red flag wavers.

I wouldnt put a snail in the 2.5. That's good enough for now just for a betta.

Unless you wanna get a 29 gallon. We know PKF loves his 29's.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol >_>


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> You should be doing at least one 50% and one 100% every week.


 
Wow...I will seriously get on top of it! I just bought a new vacuum...he loves it I turn the water on like a spray


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

